# Solar Power/Battery bank questions



## ADub in T.C. (Nov 17, 2009)

I am helping my father in law set up a solar power system at a small cabin he owns and had a few questions about "best practices" when using solar energy. We have 24 panels that will supply 15W of power each for a total of 360W. Keep in mind this is our first attempt at setting up solar power so any input or expert advice is welcomed. Not looking to run a ton of appliances. Want to be able to run low wattage lights, fans, TV, and pump for water. This is also not a cabin that is in daily use. Mainly used for weekend cookouts/gatherings and during hunting season.

1st- Which type of storage batteries work best? Everything I have read said deep cycle marine type batteries work but that if you can foot the bill for them, the Industrial strength AGM batteries are the best route. What have you used in your systems??

2nd - What gauge wire have you used to wire battery bank? Most I have seen are 4 or 6 g.

Any input about your system or pictures are greatly appreciated!!

Thanks.


----------



## surfnturf (Aug 9, 2012)

Sorry I don't have any answers for you but I find this project interesting so hoping you get some replies.


----------



## TheGoose (Jan 22, 2006)

Have you looked at the loads? 360W is basically nothing. Instead of using 15W panels why not use larger 100-200W panels. My guess is you need at least a 2-3KW system before you can seriously use the system to power much. Your battery bank has to be large enough to stay within it's power limits (so much discharge/charge).



ADub in T.C. said:


> I am helping my father in law set up a solar power system at a small cabin he owns and had a few questions about "best practices" when using solar energy. We have 24 panels that will supply 15W of power each for a total of 360W. Keep in mind this is our first attempt at setting up solar power so any input or expert advice is welcomed. Not looking to run a ton of appliances. Want to be able to run low wattage lights, fans, TV, and pump for water. This is also not a cabin that is in daily use. Mainly used for weekend cookouts/gatherings and during hunting season.
> 
> 1st- Which type of storage batteries work best? Everything I have read said deep cycle marine type batteries work but that if you can foot the bill for them, the Industrial strength AGM batteries are the best route. What have you used in your systems??
> 
> ...


----------



## ADub in T.C. (Nov 17, 2009)

Keep in mind we are not running much more than about 8 low wattage compact fluorescent lights, a couple fans and a water pump and a radio. Just trying to keep from having to haul a generator out each time. The reason behind using the 15W individual panels is because that is what we have available and the price was right on them. Not trying to run major appliances or anything like that. In doing a little more research online I think we have it figured out in a manner that will support what we would like to do. Hoping to get it set up next week. Will post pictures of the completed project.


----------



## TheGoose (Jan 22, 2006)

Just remember to size your batteries right and make the cables to the inverter plenty big. If you cycle the batteries too hard they will have a short life.


----------



## chicken fried (Sep 8, 2010)

Can't go too big on cables. I would get a decent size inverter. There a couple of good solar companies on the web that can help you. They have very good support. I used golf cart batteries for mine. You have to add water every now and then. AGMs are good but a lot more money. 

The type of panels you may dictate the type of charge controller you need. I would go with a MPPT controller if you can. The better ones work with all types of batteries, all types of panels and you can add wind to some of them.


----------

